# How do they find me!



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I was over at my sisters house feeding cats and spotted this black cat in the yard. I immediately went out with food to see if I could get him. He walked up to me and was as friendly as could be. He has a tipped ear which mean he is probably one of ours (my TNR group) that was adopted. Not the local shelters. 

All the cats in the house had run up to the screened porch and were interested in him and no hissing. He is a totally sweetie. But very over weight and dry coat probably from cheap food. 

Ive printed flyers and were checking for a microchip this afternoon. Im the only foster in my group that microchips my fosters so I dont hold much hope for this being one of mine.

Send prayers I find his person


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

You must have a big sign over your head that says "helps cats" that only the kitties can see  Hope you find his owner!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My friends which arent cat people say I have the sign S U C K E R on my forehead in neon.:-?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Mitts & Tess said:


> My friends which arent cat people say I have the sign S U C K E R on my forehead in neon.:-?


Yes, some people just don't understand and there is nothing worse than a non cat person who passes judgment.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Aww he's a big boy! I hope he's not abandoned or anything. He came knocking on your door saying "I heard there was a cat person here?"


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh, I hope he finds his family soon! HOw scary and disconcerting for him! Thank goodness he found you!


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Marcia said:


> Yes, some people just don't understand and there is nothing worse than a non cat person who passes judgment.


Agree!! I'm a real softie when it comes to kitties


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I printed up flyers and went door to door. I found the owners. They are retired num nuts. I feel bad for the cat. I told them at least 20 times there are coyotes in the neighborhood and not to let this cat outside. I doubt they will listen. I told them the cat is dangerously over weight. But they didn't want to hear it. 

As my cat loving neighbor said if they don't take care of themselves why do you think they'd take care of this cat. Good point. But at least he has a home is all I can console myself with.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Marcia said:


> Yes, some people just don't understand and there is nothing worse than a non cat person who passes judgment.


Sigh, I can't talk about cats with anybody, not my friend, best friend or even family members, cos non of them are interested in how my kitty is doing. Sometimes I do forget and started mentioning only to be snubbed, lol. In most of their mind is - I must be crazy to feed my cat so well, buying toys some more and I must be out of my mind to even bother to brush ET's teeth :roll:


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

But how do you know he is even lost? Isn't it possible he lives in the neighborhood and that yard just happens to be on his route? He is disgracefully fat, boy. And not a very nice coat either. I hope he's safely home soon.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mitts & Tess said:


> My friends which arent cat people say I have the sign S U C K E R on my forehead in neon.:-?



My mom (who is a cat person) says the same thing about me, and herself. I never took it to be an insult. It's just that the cats know an easy mark when they see one, lol. I fully admit my inability to say no to the little fuzzballs.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

lovetimesfour said:


> But how do you know he is even lost? Isn't it possible he lives in the neighborhood and that yard just happens to be on his route? He is disgracefully fat, boy. And not a very nice coat either. I hope he's safely home soon.


The people told me they just leave him out in their walled backyard. obviously he is able to get out. Hellooooooo...... I told them coyotes jump walls and there is a hawk which lives in the area too! Not to leave him x 20 times repeating myself to them. I'm pretty sure it fell on deaf ears.

If he shows up again he isn't going back. I've dealt with way too many cases of neglect and lost all patience with people. One chance and then forget it. I take matters in my own hands. I know many wouldn't agree with this but when your in the trenches you get a hard heart towards stupid humans.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

I really hope they listen and keep him indoors, the poor baby. There are just way too many dangers outdoors. I know there are people on here who have indoor/outdoor cats, I just am not a person who believes in that. All of my kitties are indoor kitties, and all of my foster kitties that are adopted out are also indoor kitties. We have our adoptive families sign a contract that they'll leave them indoors and if we have any inkling that they would let them out, they don't get our babies. (Of course you can never know FOR sure.)


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

God bless you, Mitts!


----------

